# versenkbare sattelstütze am stereo



## swissbandit (22. April 2009)

hallo gemeinde

das stereo hat ja die p6 syntace mit 34.9mm klemmung. ich würde jetzt gerne ne versenkbare sattelstütze montieren. die gibts aber nur in 31.6mm. gibts da hülsen zum ausgleichen oder wie löst man das problem?? hab nix gefunden mit der suche

besten dank zum voraus


----------



## littledevil (23. April 2009)

Die hier sollte passen: http://www.xx-light-bikes.de/shop/pd-1766086924.htm?categoryId=290


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (23. April 2009)

Die Jungs im Liteville-Forum beschäftigen sich ausgiebig damit, gleiches Maß, gleiches Problem.


----------



## Janus1972 (23. April 2009)

also mein cube dealer besorg mir für die kindshok eine passende reduzierhülse. verstehe das prob grade nicht
die die litledevil angegeben hat ist doch die passende


----------



## TitaniuZ (20. Oktober 2011)

Hat das Cube Stereo von 2011 noch den selben Durchmesser? Also immer noch 34,9 mm?

Danke für die Info.

Jens


----------



## Fetcher (20. Oktober 2011)

TitaniuZ schrieb:


> Hat das Cube Stereo von 2011 noch den selben Durchmesser? Also immer noch 34,9 mm?
> 
> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Jens



Ja hat es.
Es gibt diverse Reduzierhülsen. z.B. von Use oder Airwings


----------



## Vincy (20. Oktober 2011)

Nimm lieber eine von Sixpack, die ist 140mm lang. Laut Cube sollten die Reduzierhülsen ca 120mm sein lang (mind bis Unterkante Oberrohr).
http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/4422/lang/x/kw/SIXPACK/


----------



## Route66 (21. Oktober 2011)

Hi,



Vincy schrieb:


> Nimm lieber eine von Sixpack, die ist 140mm lang. Laut Cube sollten die Reduzierhülsen ca 120mm sein lang (mind bis Unterkante Oberrohr).
> http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/4422/lang/x/kw/SIXPACK/



die gibts etwas günstiger auch direkt im Sixpack-Shop und der Versand ist auch noch 1 Euro billiger. 
Hab da allerdings noch nicht bestellt. 

Ich fahre die USE mit 10 cm Länge im 2007er Stereo. Bisher keine Probleme. 





Gruß
Marko


----------



## chrisle (23. Oktober 2011)

Kann die von Sixpack empfehlen, leicht und gute Qualität.
Bei Carbon Rahmen unbedingt Montagepaste benutzen und auf das empfohlene Drehmoment der Sattelklemme achten.


----------



## Beppe (23. Oktober 2011)

Bin mit dem shim von Superstarcomponents voll zufrieden.


----------



## buttzl (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo   Ich grab hier mal aus...
Hab ein 2009er Stereo The One mit Sattelstütze Syntace P6 Carbon 34,9mm. Habe mich bisher nicht belesen, was ist denn heutzutage empfehlenswert für die Größe?  Würde gern um 150mm Verstellung haben. Mit Remote, aber kein stealth(möchte eher nicht an den Rahmen ran).  Die REVIVE MAX 160 / 34.9 ist anscheinend nur mit stealth zu haben. https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/01/25/bikeyoke-revive-max/

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buttzl (23. Mai 2018)

es wurde übrigens eine Kind Shock Lev mit 34,9mm mit 150mm Hub, passt wunderbar, wackelt nix; Fazit nach erster Tour:


----------

